# Im Leaving - Last Day Thursday.



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

After the week I have had this week with couriers damaging boxes and items not turning up and emails not getting to people I have decided I am going to leave Clean and Shiny.

But, only for a week. I need a break so I will be off from tomorrow 5pm and I will be returning to the office on the 16th April.

I will also be switching my pm facility off on DW while I am away and emails sent to me will not be responded too until the 16th...

Therefore, If you have any queries your best bet is to email - [email protected] or contact him on here his forum name is Mr Marine

Thanks and see ya later!

Johnny


----------



## James105 (Oct 16, 2006)

have a good and deserving rest!


----------



## Mister-Jimbo (Nov 29, 2006)

Johnnyopolis said:


> After the week I have had this week with couriers damaging boxes and items not turning up and emails not getting to people I have decided I am going to leave Clean and Shiny.


3 days late for an April Fools!

my first order from you turned up in 2 working days, in perfect condition so i'm happy!:thumb:

have a relaxing bit of time off!

jim


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Johnnyopolis said:


> After the week I have had this week with couriers damaging boxes and items not turning up and emails not getting to people I have decided I am going to leave Clean and Shiny.
> 
> But, only for a week. I need a break so I will be off from tomorrow 5pm and I will be returning to the office on the 16th April.
> 
> ...


I could add to your woes but I wont. Have a good break, and I hope the weather keeps good for you. :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Have a good rest johnny  

Gaz


----------



## Robbieben (Feb 19, 2006)

Enjoy your break Johnnny


----------



## dodger (May 20, 2006)

go and enjoy yourself, after reading about this week you deserve it


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

The three 'R's - Enjoy!  

Alan W


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Have a good & well earnt break fella.:wave:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Have a great break mate and if your touring around our area give me a call if you fancy a beer (or 10)


----------



## scoobyc (May 29, 2006)

hmm, does this explain why my order from 30/03 is still sitting at being processed


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

scoobyc said:


> hmm, does this explain why my order from 30/03 is still sitting at being processed


Me too (although mines the 02/04/07) and I have emailed Adrian twice with no reply.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Alex L said:


> Me too (although mines the 02/04/07) and I have emailed Adrian twice with no reply.


Me too 

And i need mine asap


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Calm down guys don't forget we've just had easter and the world grinds to a halt!!


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Brazo said:


> Calm down guys don't forget we've just had easter and the world grinds to a halt!!


True :lol:

Easter bank holiday weekend should be re-named national diy weekend :lol:


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

RING THEM! People rely too heavily on email these days......

Adrian will be more than accomodating if you speak to him.


----------



## Mr Marine (Jan 8, 2006)

Guys Guys Guys 

I'm back too - I was out yesterday - looking at helping a guy with an old yacht that needed some TLC.

Give me a few mins - I'm attacking emails as I type.

- and for urgent stuff a phone call works !


Adrian


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Cheers Adrian :thumb: 

Dont envy you detailing a yacht though


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

I just got my order delivered. Thanks guys. :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## scoobyc (May 29, 2006)

all the bits that were dispatched arrived today, thanks scott.


----------



## Pistol Pete (May 16, 2006)

enjoy the break matey, top weather this weekend too.


----------

